# How did we not win a championship that year?



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)




----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

Sometimes you're just born at the wrong time.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

MJ?

oh edit: Danny Manning wasn't on our team then. I thought was off when I said MJ. I was thinking 93 yr. haha


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Whos that dude next to Barkley


----------



## AZBBALLPLAYA (Jun 27, 2006)

actually, wasnt it John Paxton, lol.

Edit: Reply to Dissonance19.


----------



## Effen (Apr 21, 2006)

LamarButler said:


> Whos that dude next to Barkley


Danny Manning


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

We came in at the wrong time. That team would destroy every team if it was 2005-2006 year. We came in when MJ was reigning supreme and Hakeem had his way with the big men of the league.


----------



## Effen (Apr 21, 2006)

I still want to find that effing video of KJ dunking on Hakeem. I cant find it anywhere!


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

Hakeem and Clyde dominated too much plus that had talented youngz like Horry and Sam I Am.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Effen said:


> I still want to find that effing video of KJ dunking on Hakeem. I cant find it anywhere!


I got that video. Let me find it.


----------



## Effen (Apr 21, 2006)

that would be awesome. I've been searching for so long its unbelievable.


----------



## SunsWin (Jul 26, 2006)

Lukasbmw said:


>


Wasn't that the year Joe Klein fell on Danny Mannings knee in practice and knocked him out for the second half of the year. The team was dominating the league. MJ was out of the league doing baseball. We got knocked out of the playoffs by Houston in 7 games after leading 3-1. If we would of had Manning we would of easily beaten Houston. Oh well would of could of should of. Hopefully this years team remains healthy.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, I screwed up the years. I realized that was Manning.._after _ I left the comment. Thought I made that clear..


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

eh, we'll win it this year. Who else is a real contender besides Miami, SA, and Dallas? All can be handled.


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

TheTruth34 said:


> Hakeem and Clyde dominated too much plus that had talented youngz like Horry and Sam I Am.


nothing to do with the rockets. they were a good team, we unfortunately fell prey to injuries. we lost manning during our best season and chuck was never quite healthy enough come playoffs.


----------

